
Japan's Largest Mobile Payment Company Chose a Scale-Out Database over Aurora - Caitin_Chen
https://pingcap.com/case-studies/japan-largest-mobile-payment-company-migrates-from-aurora-to-a-scale-out-database
======
60secz
Oof:

"Unsupported features:

Stored procedures and functions

Triggers

Events

User-defined functions

FOREIGN KEY constraints #1820..."

[https://docs.pingcap.com/tidb/dev/mysql-
compatibility](https://docs.pingcap.com/tidb/dev/mysql-compatibility)

